# jBuilder und Code-Formatierung



## gondor (17. Aug 2004)

welches ist die beste einstellung für automatische formatierung.

bei mir sieht das unansehnlich aus  beispiel:


```
public void setValuesForConnection(String user_, String passwd_, String db_,
                                     String url_, String port_) {
```

oder


```
jPanel1.add(Appl_jTextField_StartTime,
                new GridBagConstraints(3, 1, 1, 1, 1.0, 0.0
                                       , GridBagConstraints.WEST,
                                       GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL,
                                       new Insets(23, 8, 32, 0), 65, 0));
    Appl_jPanel_Center.add(jPanel8, new GridBagConstraints(0, 3, 1, 1, 0.0, 0.0
        , GridBagConstraints.EAST, GridBagConstraints.NONE,
        new Insets(0, 0, 0, 0), 637, 3));
```

das kann doch kein mensch lesen  welche einstellungen nutzt ihr dafür?

danke für die info...

gondor(..)


----------



## Roar (17. Aug 2004)

dann schreib deinen code halt selbst anstatt ihn von son dummen GUI Builder generieren zu lassen.


----------



## gondor (17. Aug 2004)

naja, das war nicht gerade die antwort, die ich erwartet habe... zumal ich im IDE-forum poste...

andere ideen?

gondor(..)


----------



## Roar (17. Aug 2004)

hm? gibts da überhaupt einstellungen wo man sagen kann wie der generierte code aussehen soll? bei meiner version von JBuidler (die ich mal installiert hatte) gibts das nämlich nich


----------



## thE_29 (17. Aug 2004)

also das ist das einzige wo der JBuilder nervt, bei meterlangen commands formatieren!

ansonstens passen seine Formatierungen, außer das er bei if/else for wenn nur 1e Anweisung ist auch Klammern machen will! Sonst ist seine Formattierung nicht schlecht!


----------



## gondor (17. Aug 2004)

@Roar

jbuilder 9.0 --> project properties --> formatting

ich danke für deine information, aber wenn ich danach gefragt hätte, wäre mein betreff ein anderer...

@thE_29

finde ich eher nicht so...  ich habe nun mal an ein paar einstellungen geschraubt, und es passt schon so. der jbuilder weist eindeutig zu viele einstellungs-möglichkeiten auf. überall... für jeden 'furz' etwas zum ver- bzw. einstellen. naja, wenn hier jemand man seine persönlichen einstellungen posten möchte (oder screenshot), wäre ich sehr dankbar.

ansonsten danke an euch beiden 

gondor(..)


----------

